# What is the 2014 turkey call



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

GIMMIC for the year? I just did what I have not done since I quit buying Latham True Tone box calls a few years ago.

I searched turkey call on Ebay. After scrolling through around 3000 listings out of over 4000, I did not see what I would call any thing new for 2014.

I did see a few listings for books by Neil Cost. That brought back the memory of the sale on Ebay of the last call made by Neil just before he died. It sold for over $10,000. That is not a typo.

To stay in business the big time call makers have to come up with some thing different every year or their sales would go bust.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

2014 has been pretty disappointing as far gimmick calls goes there are a few but they in no way hold a candle to the gimmicks that came before them..


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

You can't kill one unless you have that squeeling hen call in your vest:lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Man you are limiting me with calls only and 2014 but here goes. 

Back by popular demand the push button yelper.. A product taken off the market because it was so effective is back now that turkey populations have rebounded due to the reeds giving out in the ones from the early 00s.. 










Cannot figure out how to run a pot call soft as well as loud, well that has been fixed.. Run the deep end for volume and the shallow end for subtle calls. The Full tilt slate










Everyone knows that to effectively run a pot call you need to get a left or right handed version.. That age old problem has been solved with the first ever ambidextrous pot caller.. Striker doubles as a coyote call.. 










Its always frustrating when that screw backs itself out of your box leaving you with a lid in one hand and the body of the call in the other with no screwdriver and that big ol gobbler pounding his head off 200 yards away.. Well now we have magnetic lid attachment that remedies this common problem..


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

The 'Screamin' Peacock' is to this day...the best locator call ever!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

fishagain said:


> The 'Screamin' Peacock' is to this day...the best locator call ever!!


Oh no, mad silent doggy whistle :lol:

Actually that peacock call can be blown to simulate a pileated woodpecker and it works quite well..


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Actually that peacock call can be blown to simulate a pileated woodpecker and it works quite well..



See, that's what I mean!!


----------



## hawkeman20 (Jan 11, 2013)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Oh no, mad silent doggy whistle :lol:
> 
> Actually that peacock call can be blown to simulate a pileated woodpecker and it works quite well..




My go to locator is the pileated woodpecker. Ive had great luck with it.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

hawkeman20 said:


> My go to locator is the pileated woodpecker. Ive had great luck with it.


I had one of the old Primos pileated woodpecker calls in the late 90s.. And I will tell you if there was a gobbler within hearing distance he had no choice but to gobble, it was simply amazing how well it worked.. Well as with everyone I carry I lost it.. Went and bought the identical call and it was a POS never worked had a buddy that had one never worked.. The pitch in the first one was what made it work.. Knowing what I know now I would have tore it apart and tuned it..


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

fishagain said:


> The 'Screamin' Peacock' is to this day...the best locator call ever!!


Not if you were within 5 miles of me.. the neighbor kid got one and it was non-stop for 3 months, three consecutive years  Very much like the other neighbor with his barred owl call.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

How about a boot that is designed to stomp through the mud, but has a striker and mouth call holder built in?

Have fun running that pot with a soggy striker. Better yet, how's that poison ivy and cowpie mixture taste in your mouth?

What a joke!


http://www.cabelas.com/product/Foot...=SBC;MMcat104797980;cat104826780;cat105543180


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

back in the day.

All I carry now is my Latham True Tone, a feeek on my leg and a few diaphrams and strikers in my shirt pocket.

That reminds me I need to call Jim Clay and order a couple more diaphrams. I have been mostly using the same ones for around 30 years.

Really I have gotten so the I am not to particular about diapharams as most will do the job. Unless they sound like an elk scream.

I guess I did see one gimmick on ebay. Some sort of thing to hold a slate on a gun barrel


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

multibeard said:


> back in the day.


Yeah me to but now have settled on tried and true products in my Quaker boy vestablind:

Lohman Pump Action Yelper
Mad Egg
Lohman Croowl locator
Mad Dead Silent locator
Mad Hevi Metal Box
Adventure game calls Adjustable mouth calls
Lohman Mouth Yelper
Lohman Pyscho Pot/Push button
Hs Strut tuning peg strikers
Primos Kung Fu grip pot call

While too having a Primos Super freak strapped on one leg while a Super Freak box strapped on the other..


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Firefighter said:


> How about a boot that is designed to stomp through the mud, but has a striker and mouth call holder built in?
> 
> Have fun running that pot with a soggy striker. Better yet, how's that poison ivy and cowpie mixture taste in your mouth?
> 
> What a joke!


I thought you were kidding!
" Turkey-hunting features include a mesh collar pocket made for mouth calls, and a leather side pocket keeps a striker handy."
Mesh pocket on my boot for my mouth calls. Those will be tasty I'm sure. I prefer to just have Copenhagen in mine.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Critter said:


> Those will be tasty I'm sure. I prefer to just have Copenhagen in mine.


No doubt nothing like the taste of winter green plus no need to rinse with listerine as the nicotine kills all the bacteria.. Here is Toxic Green been running her about every day for a year and she keeps sounding and tasting better.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> How about a boot that is designed to stomp through the mud, but has a striker and mouth call holder built in?
> 
> Have fun running that pot with a soggy striker. Better yet, how's that poison ivy and cowpie mixture taste in your mouth?
> 
> ...


Future Bargain Cave item!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Yeah me to but now have settled on tried and true products in my *Quaker boy vestablind*:..


Oh boy! How'd you ever get by without one of those? :evil::lol::lol:


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Cant remember the name of it, but it was a push button pot call. Basically had a mini striker in the "calling" position and with the push of a button the striker moved across the surface. I know America is lazy, but come on.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TheLionsFan said:


> Cant remember the name of it, but it was a push button pot call. Basically had a mini striker in the "calling" position and with the push of a button the striker moved across the surface. I know America is lazy, but come on.


Dang man its slipping me, I vaguely remember the call you are talking about..


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

DEDGOOSE said:


> No doubt nothing like the taste of winter green plus no need to rinse with listerine as the nicotine kills all the bacteria.. Here is Toxic Green been running her about every day for a year and she keeps sounding and tasting better.


One of my last EMS Patients with a Heroin problem had a few of those same growths all over the body. :16suspect


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Owl hooting works sometimes. :lol:


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

FireDoc

That is the way I start out. If that does not work I get nasty with the owl and then go to a crow the same way.

Gotta do what it takes to get gobbler that you know can not be far away to tell you where they are roosted. Especially when you are working the big woods with a million trees to roost in.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TheLionsFan said:


> I looked all over online to find a picture of it and couldnt find one. Guess it is too embarrassed to show its face.:lol:


Ok I was trying to figure out if Penn WOods was in business and remembered this call.. Is it what you were thinking? The one I am thinking of is a traditional type pot with a "striker type device" on top.. 

Here is the Penn Woods Twistin Hen

http://www.gamecalls.net/huntingproducts/2060.jpg


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

Old Roger Latham and the Tru-Tone box amen.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

fishagain said:


> Old Roger Latham and the Tru-Tone box amen.


I wish I had kept track off the number of birds I called into the gun with my True Tone over the years. I have bought and retired to the shelf a number of other boxes but always go back to the Latham.

I do carry a Smith's butternut for when the toms want a high pitched bitchy sound.

Dedgoose

Are you talking about the 1 1/2 -1 3/4 round slate with the striker in the cap. If so there are quite a few on Ebay. Pretty pricey. My freeking pup got ahold of mine and chewed on it. 

One secret with them is you have to slightly burn the tip of the peg to get it to work. I was in a buddys sport shop and he could not get the store model to work. Turned around and hid my lighter while I burned it. It sounded great after that but he could not figure out what I did until I showed him.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

multibeard said:


> Dedgoose
> 
> Are you talking about the 1 1/2 -1 3/4 round slate with the striker in the cap. If so there are quite a few on Ebay. Pretty pricey. My freeking pup got ahold of mine and chewed on it.
> 
> One secret with them is you have to slightly burn the tip of the peg to get it to work. I was in a buddys sport shop and he could not get the store model to work. Turned around and hid my lighter while I burned it. It sounded great after that but he could not figure out what I did until I showed him.


Please post a pic when you say in the cap I am confused..


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I will see if I can find one on ebay tomorrow. Mine is in storage.

I guess I should have said the peg is in the base as the slate and sound chamber is formed by the cap now that this feeble mind gets thinking straight.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

These are pictures of the call I was thinking about. I also have their alumaslate call that is also stored away.

Back when I got addicted to chasing turkeys, Penns Woods was one of the few turkey call companys around.

EDIT Sorry for the thumb nails new computer w/out my photo stuff on from old one


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

I heard there is one out there. It's called a single reed diaphragm, probable would never work... might be worth a try though!

:evilsmile
Jim


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

jem44357 said:


> I heard there is one out there. It's called a single reed diaphragm, probable would never work... might be worth a try though!
> 
> :evilsmile
> Jim


Do not think it will work for turkeys but you might be able to call in a coyote with it. Or even an elk.

If it ain't got four reeds with fancy cuts it ain't going to work!!!!!


----------

